# Tire??? John Deere 5045D



## policestroker (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok who's replaced with what make and style ? I need to replace the Goodyears on my 5045D but no one has them and come to find out Goodyear sold the Ag tire program to another company now so you can't buy direct. That's why I'm trying to find out what brands are good and who has a decent 3 rib front tire in 7.50-16SL ??? Looking online I've found a lot of Chinese no name junk outside of the Carlisle Tires ? What else is good ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy policestroker, welcome to the tractor forum.

I have Asian-made tires I got from Tucker Tire. Fine for my purposes. Brand names with better quality: Michelin, Firestone, Carlisle, Titan, Galaxy. I'm sure there are other brands that the guys like, perhaps someone will post a few other brands.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had good luck with Titan...... so far.


----------

